# Motor and wiring information for LGB engines



## meatloafsurprise (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to model trains and have been thinking about ways to automate my setup. After looking into DCC and RC options, I think I'd rather build my own.

I currently have a 2019S engine and soon might have two 2020 engines coming in from eBay. Sadly, I can't find too much information about the internal wiring and motor information. Basically, what I'd like to know:

1) What kind of motors are used in LGB trains? I think I read older models use 3 pins and newer ones use 4 pins. What is each pin's purpose?

2) What's the max current draw for the motors?

3) What is the color code for the internal wiring?

Thanks!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow what a attention getting nickname! I was about to do a search when I noticed your name in the Online list. 
Yours is a tad more onerous than mine! Anyway I saw you got no response and decided to bump it to the front again. 
People here like a first name and as I found out many don't trust an alias.... too late we can't change 'em. 

I'd suggest googling, I know there are manuals available online, but I don't know where. 

Happy Rails, 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The motors have 2 brushes as most motors AFAIK, possibly you are referring to the 3 pin/wire versus the 4 pin/wire motor BLOCK... internally one of the motor leads was connected to one of the track pickups. So only 3 wires came from the motor block, 2 track pickups, and one motor wire, when connected to one of the track pickups powered the motor... clever way to eliminate one wire, but cannot be used with DCC so you need to go into the block and disconnect that one motor lead and bring a 4th wire out of the block. 

On the motor specs and color codes, there are some online resources, but my advice is to get an inexpensive meter and check everything out yourself, some manufacturers are famous for inconsistent wire colors (LGB is normally not a problem) 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB motors are 62201 short shaft for the 2010/2020 engines. 
The 2019S is a mogul with a 62204 long shaft motor. 

Motors are electrically the same, just a difference in the shaft length. 

LGB blocks are labeled for the wire colors as green(gn), white(ws), yellow(gb) and brown(bn), alas in German. 

grun/green, braun/brown, wei/white, ??? /yellow 

The 2 outer pins are for the motor, and inner pins are for the track, for the 4 wire block and the 3 wire block is missing one pin/wire as Greg mentioned. 

Download the LGB 55021.pdf and it has a decoder picture with this info and pin definitations with colors. 


http://www.onlytrains.com/manuals/55021.pdf is one place with manuals, there are other places.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Its white weiss 
And gelb equals yellow 

In older locos weiss might be spelled with a letter looking like a B with a longer left line it is called sz in the new spelling it has been replaced with a double s 

Kind regards 
Michael


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Perhaps the OP will return with the meat and potatos of their question? 

Building a DCC sounds like a substantial undertaking, involving circuit boards, processors, logic, programming ... 

Automation suggests something simpler, like relays and magnetic triggers. 

R/C need be no more complex than an R/C car.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Buehler motors will draw less than 1 amp.


----------

